# Car and Marine Audio



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

I own a shop in Mississippi but go to Gulf Breeze every other weekend to see my parents.At the shop we specialize in large sound systems and custom enclosures. I carry brands like:

Pioneer, Alpine, JVC, Polk Audio, Digital Designs, Memphis Car Audio, Db Drive and I have access to many more. 

If i can help anybody with anything, please let me know and I will give the best deals to PFF members!

thanks, Cole


----------

